# Filipino Nunchaku...



## DireWolf (Sep 3, 2002)

Someone on the Japanese forum told me that there is a Filipino method for Nunchaku.  Can anyone reccomend a good book (or preferably video) on learning practical applications of the Nunchaku? I'm not really interested in learning all the flicky tricks (unless that is considered neccessary to learn the flow of the weapon) but just plain old fashioned combat usage.

Thanks!


----------



## stump (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi Direwolf, 

i don't have huge experience in the FMA so I'll bow to other people's superior knowledge if I'm not fully correct here.  

I was taught that other weapons (including nunchaku) follow the same basic patterns as single or double stick would with a couple of exceptions due to the fact there are some strikes you can do with a stick you can't do with nunchaku (i.e. Wittik strikes).  If you have trained single or double stick then you should have little trouble in adapting what you know to the nunchaku, single or double!

By the way as it's my first post here, can I say hello to everyone and I look forward to talking martial arts (especially FMA) with you all.

thanks, hope this is of help by the way

Colin


----------



## Samurai (Sep 4, 2002)

Dan Inosanto in his first book "Filipino Martial Arts" has a section on using the same basic angles with various weapons.  He has some pictures of an Angle 1 strike with a nunchucku, bo, stick, empty hand, etc.

I would agree that there is really no special "filipino" method to the nunchucku.  The movements are the same as the stick or as the Japanese usage of the weapon.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## DireWolf (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks guys...I do have a little experience with the double stick and single stick and have found that the applications are quite similar.  I am simply learning by experimenting.  I have hit myself four times in two days, all in exactly the same place.  Thankfully this same place is my left elbow, as opposed to my bro-in-law who has suffered multiple strikes to the groin in his practise. 

I figure that until I have some proficiency in the weapon I'll just stay away from that area altogether.  

Peace,

DW :yinyang:


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 6, 2002)

Like what every one else stated.  The Tabok Tuyok is a tool that fits into th FMA structure.  If you have the basics of FMA structure it would be easy to find combat application.  With the exception of some things you can't do (witik strikes) and some extra things you can do (wrap around, choke, etc.), its basically the same.  Anybody can learn to stand stationary and twirl it real pretty and look good, but when you add the footwork, zoning, body mechanics, then its alive.


----------

